# Flying Sub from "Voyage to the bottom of the sea" back on my bench....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

After a brutal brow-beating several months ago, the eye-searing "scuba yellow" terror is back on my bench.... :jest: Do you guys wanna' watch me work on this thing again, or is the pain just to much to bear? :beatdeadhorse: By the way, my wife and I were avid divers at one time, and my son and oldest daughter are now. Maybe that's why I like this old school tank color....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I kinda like it. And.... It's your build, you can build it any way you want! What do you wanna do with it from here?.. I like the color...

Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmmm... Looks like a general lack of interest Steve, so I may just kabash this! It's about halfway done inside. I am currently figuring out all of the electrical stuff for the lighting. The engines are done and have a "motion" affect from VoodooFx. All of the Paragrafix etched parts are in, just doing some scratch-work where the bunk used to be. Here's a few photos:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

My presonal feeling about the hull color was that it was a yellow/orange. But that is just how I see it, yours looks great, I see no need to "bash" it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm told the accurate color is lighter - Tamiya's spray can "yellow" is supposedly correct. I tried it and hated it, and I'm going with "Chrome yellow" ... if I ever get to that point!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the color that you are using, refreshing to see something that is not a carbon copy of everything else. I plan to use Krylon's Bauhaus Gold on mine when I get around to finishing it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a really fun build, and you are doing a great job with it.

it's your kit... remember I "Romanized" my Cylon, Painted my Moon Bus in PanAm livery, painted my Mercury 9 white....

Have fun! It looks good and it's making you happy...

I forgot to add, I was watching Voyage last night(we get it on the ancient re-run channel)...yellow underwater looks like the color that you chose, everybody was praising the guy who painted his seaview in 47 different colors? what's wrong with yours?

Hell I bet what's his face has a dartboard with *my* picture on it not yours...!

Steve


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Dude, That is way too nice of a kit/build up to scrap.
The figures, lighting & Paint work alone warrant finishing this baby!

Build & Paint it any way you want...It is your kit.:thumbsup:
Nice workshop you have also! cheers! mark.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

spocks beard said:


> Dude, That is way too nice of a kit/build up to scrap.
> The figures, lighting & Paint work alone warrant finishing this baby!
> 
> Build & Paint it any way you want...It is your kit.:thumbsup:
> Nice workshop you have also! cheers! mark.


I was actually talking about scrapping this thread, not my build!!!! Ha ha ha ha!!!! That's hilarious!!! :jest:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Phew! I want to see more (even if I don't post about it often)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. I love it. I'd love to see Randy's lights in motion. The paint job on the figures is some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Wow. I love it. I'd love to see Randy's lights in motion. The paint job on the figures is some of the best I've seen.


You asked for it, you got it....

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l...ottom of the sea/?action=view&current=027.mp4

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l...ottom of the sea/?action=view&current=028.mp4


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Geez, my photos were really outdated, so here's some newer ones I shot along with those videos this evening! 

This is the TSDS UFX board. I made some slight changes. First thing I did was to silicone over the unused open metal pins, which were just for computer input and a link for a second one. I didn't want any exposed metal pins that could short my other board or anything else out. I also grafted a piece of sheet plastruct on the one end, which will act as a mount for my other board. 










My VoodooFx "flicker board" adhered to the UFx board, nice neat package!










The boards will utilize on side of the inner hull, all of the fiber optics cans they will control will be on the other side.










On the upper rear area of the lower hull, I have mounted my banana plug input for the 5 volt power source. I also installed a small toggle switch.










Also, you can see in this shot of the lower hull how I have the ship mounted on the support base. I drilled thru the lower hull, and then set brass pins in the tops of the support rods which fit into them. It holds it firmly in place. I also added small felt tips to the top of the acrylic rods so the paint won't get harmed.










Here's the back side of the dash board. It has been cut out for backlighting and fiber optics installation, and I made these small aluminum cans to house the LED's.










It's hard to shoot thru the upper girders and get a clean photo, but here's some...


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Holy cow, I shot these photos too large!!! Sorry guys! On the upside, you can get a REAL good look at all of Paulbo's fantastic etched details/decals!!




























Heres a shot of what used to be the useless bunk bed, which is now the "weapons locker". It will also house s small "sea sled" on top.










I am modifying some surplus laser rifles from the Chariot into some cool Laser/Spear rifles! I drilled them out, it will hold two spears made from tiny brass rod onthe sides and one in the pipe! Neat huh?! LOL.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I will change my camera setting guys, so you don't have to look at my ugly beat-to-hell thumbs!!

One of the engines, inside view where the switch and female adapter come in. (also note brass rod I used to hold the doors on. Very stable, looks cool too!) 



















Overview of where I am so far.....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice pictures, Tim. The modified laser rifles and lighting are really cool. It's gonna be hard to button this one up! 

I had a scare yesterday. I turned on my sub, and the right headlight was out. But then I replaced the battery and it was just fine. Turns out the EL floor light sheet sucks the battery all up when it is low. The light system is all interconnected. I guess the front headlight is "downstream" from the EL sheet? And it was just getting a trickle? Dunno. 

Anyway, can't wait for the next update!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Tim, I'm so glad that you are still building your Flying Sub 'FS101', Nolan style! Wishing you and yours A Happy Thanksgivinig, my friend. 

Here's a slideshow link to my; 'XFS-38 Searay' (Flyings Sub/ FS-2)... :wave:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

WEAPON X said:


> Hi Tim, I'm so glad that you are still building your Flying Sub 'FS101', Nolan style! Wishing you and your A Happy Thanksgivinig, my friend. Here's a slideshow link to my 'XFS-38 Searay'


Good Lord! Did I say somewhere I was calling it "FS-101?" I had to go back and look in the thread and din't see it, but THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I MADE UP MY MIND TO CALL IT!!! If I didn't already mention that, I can't believe you said that!!! TELEPATHY!!!! Amazing..... Yes, it has progressed, but it may be taking a back-burner again here real soon..... We'll see how it goes...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The build really does look great. The bunk rails, the scuba tank locker...man, you are doing a great job.

Steve


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

steve123 said:


> The build really does look great. The bunk rails, the scuba tank locker...man, you are doing a great job.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve123, in referrence to your post #19, your statement; "the bunk rails, the scuba tank locker", based on the photo in post #17/ #18. This is a model that was built/ completed 18 months ago. Steve, if you or anyone else would like to review the completed XFS-38 Searay, then please click on the hyperlink located on post #17 titled, "XFS-38 Searay"! Modelers/ Collectors, thank you in advance for your time in review. 
~Ben G. :wave:


----------

